# What new games are you looking forward too?



## Insanity Steve (Mar 15, 2016)

What new games are you looking forward too and why also lets not judge opinions is what makes us different everybody is aloud to love there own thing even farm simulator.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm itchin to get my hands on that there new Star Fox game.

It's been so long


----------



## Insanity Steve (Mar 16, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> I'm itchin to get my hands on that there new Star Fox game.
> 
> It's been so long


That one does look good


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 16, 2016)

if Ninty pushes back my Zelda dreams another year, i'm gonna cut somebody.


----------



## Insanity Steve (Mar 16, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> if Ninty pushes back my Zelda dreams another year, i'm gonna cut somebody.


Whoa I understand but keep calm and game on remember gaming is for relaxation


----------



## MakTheFurry (Mar 16, 2016)

Im kinda look forward to Crosstie Studios | simulation redefined. but im still a little worried about the simulator, it could turn out like railworks and have fursuits worth of DLC


----------



## Insanity Steve (Mar 16, 2016)

MakTheFurry said:


> Im kinda look forward to Crosstie Studios | simulation redefined. but im still a little worried about the simulator, it could turn out like railworks and have fursuits worth of DLC


When it comes to sim games you gotta be prepared for anything


----------



## MakTheFurry (Mar 16, 2016)

Insanity Steve said:


> When it comes to sim games you gotta be prepared for anything


Yeah it could be a huge failure, it NEEDS to combine features from MSTS, Trainz, OpenRails and railworks because you can't make a good train simulator without knowing what people want and what works and what doesn't.


----------



## Insanity Steve (Mar 16, 2016)

MakTheFurry said:


> Yeah it could be a huge failure, it NEEDS to combine features from MSTS, Trainz, OpenRails and railworks because you can't make a good train simulator without knowing what people want and what works and what doesn't.


It might be just be buggy at launch and get patched don't bum yourself out on a game before it comes out


----------



## MakTheFurry (Mar 16, 2016)

Insanity Steve said:


> It might be just be buggy at launch and get patched don't bum yourself out on a game before it comes out


Yeah but there's things like railworks that charge literally 2 fursuits worth of money and to my that's not really acceptable.


----------



## Havas (Mar 16, 2016)

Rising Storm 2? Anyone? No? Okay :I  And the reason why? I love the semi-realism of the Rising Storm and the Red Orchestra 2. Sadly barely anyone plays them today with the exception of a small core. Hopefully a new game with similar mechanics and better graphics will attract some new players.


----------



## Insanity Steve (Mar 16, 2016)

Havas said:


> Rising Storm 2? Anyone? No? Okay :I  And the reason why? I love the semi-realism of the Rising Storm and the Red Orchestra 2. Sadly barely anyone plays them today with the exception of a small core. Hopefully a new game with similar mechanics and better graphics will attract some new players.


As long as their is a fan base there is hope keep your series alive


----------



## TJwolf123 (Mar 18, 2016)

PERSONA 5. JUST.

PROTAG HAS A KITTY FACE.


----------



## TheKC (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm interested in the new Pokemon Sun and Moon. 
Also in Kingdom Hearts 3. I have been playing the whole series, but I wont have the system to play it, witch makes me sad.


----------



## TJwolf123 (Mar 18, 2016)

TheKC said:


> I'm interested in the new Pokemon Sun and Moon.
> Also in Kingdom Hearts 3. I have been playing the whole series, but I wont have the system to play it, witch makes me sad.



Ooh, me too! I have a PS3 and I bought it just for KH3... But nooo they had to make it a system up.


----------



## TheKC (Mar 18, 2016)

TJwolf123 said:


> Ooh, me too! I have a PS3 and I bought it just for KH3... But nooo they had to make it a system up.


The latest I have is a PS2. I've been tempted to get a PS3 though, due to the system price is decent and there are a lot of RPGs I would love playing on it. 
I bet they needed the new system's power in some way, But bet the game is going to look drool worthy. XD


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 19, 2016)

DCS F/A-18. Cannot wait


----------



## FurryComputerNerd (Mar 21, 2016)

Waiting on the new Doom, Deus Ex, and Mirrors Edge. They're all coming out this May so it'll be interesting seeing how this and finals plays out.


----------



## All#the#fuR (Mar 21, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> if Ninty pushes back my Zelda dreams another year, i'm gonna cut somebody.


Lol same


----------



## Sforzie (Mar 21, 2016)

Still waiting on FFXV (at least we get the release date soon?) and the Legion expansion for WoW. Will probably get the new Pokemon Sun/Moon game whenever it comes out, depending on what system it requires. Will get the FF7 remake whenever it comes out, even though it's not my favorite of the series. Oh, and the newer Dissidia game... assuming it ever comes to the PS4... and has the villains in it. Even though I'm bad at fighting games. Sigh.


----------



## Z01Y0NYA (Apr 8, 2016)

ReCore, DOOM, Mirrors edge catalyst and Dreams for PS4


----------



## Dandorm (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm sorta looking forward to Overwatch, I've been trying to stay away from all the news about it so I don't get hyped up too much and then get let down, from what I've seen though it looks alright


----------



## Steven Vos (Apr 13, 2016)

Really looking forward to Stellaris and Hearts of Iron IV


----------



## modfox (Apr 24, 2016)

doom


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 27, 2016)

DCS: World, F/A 18C Hornet module.
Also DCS: World Harrier II module in the far future.


----------



## Mega066 (Apr 27, 2016)

What little I've seen of Scalebound looks really cool.

And Halo Wars 2 but that goes without saying.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Apr 28, 2016)

Games I'm actively interested in:
Mirror's Edge Catalyst
Deus Ex Mankind Divided

Games I'm mildly interested in
Cuphead
Halo Wars 2
Hearts of Iron IV
Nier Automata
Battlefleet Gothic Armada

Games I'm on the fence on
Mafia 3
Overwatch


----------



## Yaruzaru (Apr 30, 2016)

Waiting for God Eater 2 Rage Burst on PS vita. Loved how you can customize attacks with the first one and one of the first games i played where the AI actually pulled their weight.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 30, 2016)

Doom 4 will be my new game of choice.

I'll probably be trading my PS4 username around here once it comes out.


----------



## Sagabel (Apr 30, 2016)

The next Ace Attorney!


----------



## Osrik (May 2, 2016)

Probably the ones I am most interested in right now are No Man's Sky and Stellaris. Both look like they will be amazing games if everything goes right. I am also watching the development of Star Citizen, as it looks like it could be great if it is ever finished.

There is also the possibility that Dawn of War 3 is coming, but that will be seen tommorow:





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154112598298905
			







Steven Vos said:


> Really looking forward to Stellaris and Hearts of Iron IV



Good to see another Paradox fan, I almost forgot that Hearts of Iron IV is coming soon because I have been so focused on Stellaris...


----------



## Wither (May 2, 2016)

Battleborn comes out tomorrow, so that's cool I guess.

I haven't been excited for a game in such a long time. Generally things just come out and surprise me.

I do kind of look forward to the Overwatch animations, but not the game itself. The animations are pretty great.


----------



## LearningFanguages (May 2, 2016)

Zelda Wii U has my top vote. It's been delayed so far from the original release date I can't help but stay curious...and disappointed haha.


----------



## DylanM40 (May 3, 2016)

I can't wait for the new mass effect game to come out. I'm also looking forward to the expansion for WoW, Legion, and Kingdom Hearts 3


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 3, 2016)

I haven't been genuinely excited for a video game for a long time.  Zelda and Final Fantasy XV I guess.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 3, 2016)

I'm not actually really into gaming all that much anymore... I've started playing Magic the Gathering though, and I'm hyped for Eldritch Moon


----------



## EarthBoundAddict (May 3, 2016)

Fire Emblem Fates is coming out in like 2 weeks over here in Europe (why does America and Japan always get stuff earlier?!)
I'm getting the conquest version.

I'm also excited for the Mother 4 fangame to come out. I check the blog nearly every day.


----------



## JazzyKitteh (May 7, 2016)

I'm really excited for Halo Wars 2, and Battlefield 1. Can't wait to see what e3 brings us this year.


----------



## Bidoyinn (May 7, 2016)

I'm excited for the new Mass Effect, Pyre, The Last Guardian, maybe Scalebound? and whatever E3's going to throw at us. There's more, but these are the big ones.


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 7, 2016)

KH3 and pokemon Sun/Moon....<3


----------



## Wolveon (May 7, 2016)

Dishonored 2.


----------



## modfox (May 7, 2016)

pong


----------



## SuperCuddleWolfy (May 10, 2016)

I'm currently looking forward to playing Zelda U, Pokemon Sun/Moon, Kirby: Planet Robobot, and the new Witcher 3 expansion.


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 18, 2016)

Currently, I'm waiting for Kirby Planet Robobot (plus the Kirby and King Dedede amiibo I preordered), Pokémon Moon Version and Kingdom Hearts III.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 18, 2016)

I'm looking forward to:

Nier Automata
Final Fantasy XV
Kingdom Hearts III
I Am Setsuna
God Eater Resurrection
God Eater 2: Rage Burst
7th Dragon III: Code VFD
The Legend of Zelda U
Pokemon Moon
OneShot (extended version)
Super Lesbian Animal RPG

Of all of these though, I'm especially excited for Nier Automata. Nier is my second favorite game ever, but it had some flaws in the gameplay department. With it being developed by Platinum, I fully expect it to make up for those flaws while still having everything that made Nier so great. The story, the music, the characters....everything.


----------



## ItzRiley (May 19, 2016)

I'm super excited to get my hands on Overwatch I just can't wait  Getting it for PS4


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (May 21, 2016)

Shen's Last Gift DLC for XCOM2;
Total War: Warhammer
Hearts of Iron IV


----------



## MCTrade (May 22, 2016)

I'm a theme park/ amusement park enthusiest, so I'm really excited for this game called "Planet Coaster" to come out. It is very realistic and innovative.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 22, 2016)

The next Borderlands game.


----------



## Volvom (May 22, 2016)

I just wait that Mortal Kombat X is coded for PS3, that is all what I'm waiting for~


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 22, 2016)

The next Elder Scrolls, Legend of Zelda, Pokémon Moon and Final Fantasy XV


----------



## RocketExecutiveCypress (May 22, 2016)

KIRBY ROBOT PLANET.


----------



## Julen (May 22, 2016)

Havas said:


> Rising Storm 2? Anyone? No? Okay :I  And the reason why? I love the semi-realism of the Rising Storm and the Red Orchestra 2. Sadly barely anyone plays them today with the exception of a small core. Hopefully a new game with similar mechanics and better graphics will attract some new players.


OH HELL YEAH! I WANT TO PLAY IT SOOOOOOO F*CKING BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD. I always loved the mecanics and gameplay of RS/RO 2 and i'm super excited to see what did they improve on the new Rising Storm (i'm also a huge fan of the vietnam war). I really want to try out how does it feel to be a machine gunner from a helicopter, it looks dope as f*ck.
I would love to see a CoD: WaW 2 but i highly doubt that they will ever do that...


----------

